# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة Extreme Trucker كامله للتحميل

## brae2009

لعبة  Wheels of Steel: Extreme Trucker  كامله للتحميل

الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات النظام : 
نظام التشغيل : Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP1
المعالج : إنتل بنتيوم 2.5 غيغاهرتز 
الذاكرة : 1 جيجا
مساحة حرة : 1.5 غيغابايت
الفيديو : ديريكت اكس 9.0 
لتحميل عرض للعبه فيديو قبل تحميلها

http://rapidshare.com/files/29736223...me_Trucker.rar

باسوورد الملف
www.gotmerchant.info

صور من اللعبه بعد تحميلها








تحميل اجزاء اللعبه



PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4


Password: 

```

www.***punkt.ru 


```

لمزيد من المعلومات عن اللعبه وشرح كامل لها 

www.merchantdigital.info



تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*[align=center]الله يعطيك الف عافية

وهذه نسخة أخرى من اللعبه هنا
http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29693


ملاحظة:- اتمنى لو وضعت الموضوع في قسم الألعاب وليس في قسم الكمبيوتر وشكرا
[/align]*

----------


## alzo3bi

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

